# Access Point Mode - Intel wifi



## balanga (Jul 2, 2018)

I read somewhere that 'most cards from Intel don't do Access Point Mode, only Client Mode'.  I'm using a ThinkPad with an Intel Centrino Advanced-N 6200 2x2 AGN. Does anyone know if AP mode is available on FreeBSD?


----------



## tingo (Jul 5, 2018)

You know you can figure out this stuff for any given WLAN interface by using the ifconfig(8) command, right?


----------



## balanga (Jul 5, 2018)

tingo said:


> You know you can figure out this stuff for any given WLAN interface by using the ifconfig(8) command, right?



Actually no. I didn't realise there was so much to ifconfig(8) ...


----------

